# You ever tried BAS? Is it worth buying?



## Basil

Hi! who heard about BAS Body Action System? and who tried it? is that worth buying? i read pretty lot of both positive and negative comments.. thanks.


----------



## TheNinja

I think they look fun and you could get a nice cardio workout in. With that said I wouldn't pay more then $100 for one. I've seen used ones sell pretty cheap on CL. For most people they are just dust collectors.


----------



## Voiceless

For me that would be too much area that you actually can't attack (=train on)

No mid- and low roundhouse kicks and those mitts are rather for TKD style kicks where you hit with the instep and not with your shin. So no deep digging with your kicks.

I'd rather recommend a BOB XL which eliminates most of the downsides of a heavy bag (angle of bodyshots, uppercut possibility) while still giving you the opportunity to dig deep into your strikes and giving you full head to mid thigh (low kick) target area. Also due to the human shape it helps you to condition yourself where on the opponent you actually want to land your shots (i.e. with a little knowledge in anatomy, you can train how to aim for the liver from different stances, or for self defense training you can train how to aim for the throat, finger jab the eyes etc.). With the head, you can train the Thai clinch or transitions from striking to chokes. It's also robust enough to train with sticks, rubber- or blunt training knives on it.










It is quite pricy, but I guess that BAS dummy is also not super cheap.


----------



## TheNinja

Voiceless said:


> For me that would be too much area that you actually can't attack (=train on)
> 
> No mid- and low roundhouse kicks and those mitts are rather for TKD style kicks where you hit with the instep and not with your shin. So no deep digging with your kicks.
> 
> I'd rather recommend a BOB XL which eliminates most of the downsides of a heavy bag (angle of bodyshots, uppercut possibility) while still giving you the opportunity to dig deep into your strikes and giving you full head to mid thigh (low kick) target area. Also due to the human shape it helps you to condition yourself where on the opponent you actually want to land your shots (i.e. with a little knowledge in anatomy, you can train how to aim for the liver from different stances, or for self defense training you can train how to aim for the throat, finger jab the eyes etc.). With the head, you can train the Thai clinch or transitions from striking to chokes. It's also robust enough to train with sticks, rubber- or blunt training knives on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite pricy, but I guess that BAS dummy is also not super cheap.


My wife bought me BOB XL about 12 years ago when I lived in another state. I loved that thing, I unfortunately gave all my weights and equipment away when I had to move for work. I need to find a pic of him, we used to put wife-beaters and hats on him when we partied:thumb03:


----------



## Warning

Looks great but I do not think the sandbags holding it down will be enough. You will have to find a way to more permanently attach it to the floor.


----------



## Basil

Yeah well, that's what actually makes me worry.. it looks quite cheap


----------



## WNoa

I think attaching it with screws will hold.


----------



## No_Mercy

I always wondered about that product. Seemed more like a novelty. Doubt it's too sturdy at all. 

I concur the dummy is the best. You can adjust the height as well and believe me you can hit it as hard as you can. There's the pads fastened to the walls to practice knees and uppercuts.

Unfortunately you need the long super heavy bags to practice your low kicks. I don't know anybody who has those at home. They usually have the standard 150lb ones. 

Otherwise I find shadow boxing works fine for me. Injury free. 

For those who hit the pads do you guys always use wraps, have any of you guys gotten wrist injuries.


----------

